# Need a translator these days?



## Lara

Ok, I don't think I'm getting too old yet but nevertheless I have been struggling with the interpretation of some posts lately. Perhaps this site will help others who may also be feeling their age


----------



## mlefev

LOL that's great. Good one.


----------



## goodie

That's a good one. I was trying to come up with stuff that I thought it wouldn't be able to translate. Needless to say I couldn't. I'm starting to feel old now.


----------



## fishboy

not up to date. "I got to go" isn't "got 2 go" it's "g2g" now. The translater doesn't know alot of AIM talk


----------



## Lara

LOL fishboy! Perhaps you could become an advisor to the site hosts, doesn't seem you need an interpretor :wink:


----------



## fish_doc

Thx For Postng Taht Link. Lol It H3lps On3 Of Tha Anceints On This Forum Liek Me! Lol


----------



## fish_doc

Sory Cudnt Resist!!11 Omg Wtf Lol U Maed It 2 3asy


----------



## AshleytheGreat

LyKe OmfGzz yew Guyzz ar3 So FuNnIII

lmao fun stuff


----------



## fishboy

rofl, omg wft is so coa bout ths? u nvr heard aim tlk?

Hear i want to see if any1 gets ths 1: Wut does POS mean


----------



## mlefev

Is it repeatable? because the only thing I can think of isn't...lol


----------



## Lydia

TAHT IS HILARIOUS1!1!! IT MAEKS ME WANT 2 TOK PROPER LOL!1!1!1!1


Haha I couldn't resist. I know what POS means but I don't want to get banned typing it. Always makes me laugh when I look on my bank statement and it says POS (point of sale) purchase. Makes me think piece of ****.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

the only aim talk i use is in REAL LIFE is : lol, omg, g2g, lmao, brb, bbl, "u" and "r"


----------



## fishboy

POS is a signal if you're typing something bad which means you have to go and come right back the true meaning is "Parent Over Shoulder" Depending on the context it could mean peice of ****


----------



## Fish Friend

w00t! dis iz da gudezt ideaz eva...cya l8a, i ave gtg 4 ma t so ba ba 4 naw
*CONFUSED?* ME TOO! lol... :chair:


----------



## Chazwick

Col Link!!!!!!!! Lol Lol - Never Thought Theyd Maek A Siet Liek Taht Lol - Col Thx!! Wtf For Postng!!!!!


----------



## Damon

I find it easier to just not respond if I can't read the post. If the user cant take the time for simple things like punctuation and spelling, I'm not wasting my time trying to decipher. I realise noone is perfect, and we have members who speak english as a second language (although better than some of the kids in my area!). I can live with that. My pet peeve when reading a post is the following.................

"i donno whats wrong with my fish they were fine up until yesterday now they have white spots on them should i add salt to the tank whats a good med for white spot thanks."

Is is too much to add a period or comma and maybe a few capital letters?


----------



## AshleytheGreat

I feel rushed when i read those sentences. <-- did i spell that right?


----------



## fishfreaks

LOL you guys are crazy!!


----------



## fishboy

simpte-man you must not like me lol i've been in honnors english for 2 years and have never found good use or periods or commas

Baby_baby-AP!!!!!! thats not offered till highschool!!!! either you're a genius or you meant to say honnors (at least thats how it works round here)


----------



## fishboy

i wish i was you, i'm in 8th grade too and am still considered "advanced" cause i've reach the max. on advanced classes but i'm still not the best in advanced math and i could use improvement in advanced english but I kick @$$ at advanced science. Man but AP...that's amazing that means it's at college level ...i believe your signature now.


----------



## Lara

AshleytheGreat said:


> the only aim talk i use is in REAL LIFE is : lol, omg, g2g, lmao, brb, bbl, "u" and "r"


Ok, I get the first three, and the last two then it gets a bit hazy for me! Does anyone know a site that translates in the other direction! lol


----------



## garfieldnfish

I guess in addition to limiting my daughters phone provileges to one hour a day, now I also have to block AIM on her computer. She is still able to spell, write and punctuate and has an A in the subject. I would hate to see that change. I am German and to me correct spelling is important. Just think of a job application filled out in AIM language. OMG, BRB, GTG to block the program.


----------



## fishn00b

N0w y0u ju57 n33d 4 7r4ns1470r f0r 1337 sp34k.


----------



## fishboy

i find it in my english esays sometimes, but i just correct it


----------



## Lara

What does AIM stand for? I'm feeling more out of touch than before if that's possible!


----------



## fishboy

Aol Instant Messanger=AIM


----------



## Cichlid Man

i rekon dis link lara gve us is real gud it helps us a lot to undrstnd udder posts wid out gettin confsd as easly well dn L8r!lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Sweet, wonder in the future I gotta read everything this way....


----------



## mlefev

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Sweet, wonder in the future I gotta read everything this way....


Good lord, I hope not. Although, it was a bit frightening in class the other day...my teacher (yes, this is law school we're talking about) told me that I really didn't need to explain things so thouroughly. Instead, I'm supposed to start using obscure technical terms to replace good grammar. For example I answered a question in this way: 
"The court is bound to the federal rules in instances where legal fees are recovered by the plaintiff. If the defendant did not respond in the correct timeframe, they have violated the timliness issue that rule 4 of the federal civil procedure code seeks to enforce. In this case, there was an obvious deadline, and the defendant did not respect that date. The legal fees incurred by the plaintiff should be compensated for."

The teacher told me I should have written:
"Rule 4(d)(2) determines when defendants must appear in court, and if they do not, legal fees may be allocated to the defendant. The court should find for the plaintiff."

I guess I'm too nitpicking about explaining things well.


----------



## shev

A few typing mis haps is no big deal. I found this pretty interesting...

I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was
rdanieg.
The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at
Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a
wrod
are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in
the
rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it
wouthit
a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by
istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Amzanig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot
slpeling was ipmorantt!


----------



## Lara

Well you may think I'm out of touch but it turns out I'm just Australian! We don't do that AIM talk here, I just found out it's a North American thing. It seems to be one of those rare American influences that hasn't (yet) permeated into my homelands culture! I'll stick with 'lol', I can cope with that one, the rest just isn't my cup of tea. I contacted the author of the translator site and he said it's impossible to reverse translate, and you know what? I DON'T CARE! I'll stick with proper English thankyou very much! Being young's too complicated these days, the grunge days of my teenage years were much simpler, you just had to look dirty and listen to Pearl Jam! Ha ha :lol:


----------



## Lara

mlefev said:


> I guess I'm too nitpicking about explaining things well.


Please don't forsake your mother tongue mlefev, your answer was much better! I understood every word :lol:


----------



## fish_doc

> I'll stick with proper English *thankyou* very much!


Me to. But I will space all my words in the sentance. I'll stick with proper English thank you very much! Sorry just picking on ya er I mean you.


----------



## fishboy

555387777066,666803336667774338083399806337777,777724337777(commas=4 second pauses)
it spells-lets not forget text messages
That is the compinations of # on a cell phone needed to spell that simple phrase. My friend can do it like it was speed typing


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Haha its so hard to text on a cell phone for me. 


Garfieldnfish: Ich spreche deutsch.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ich can't spreche deutsch, though


----------



## fishboy

AshleytheGreat said:


> Haha its so hard to text on a cell phone for me.


my old girlfriend sent me text messages up to 3+ screens long


----------



## fishboy

Baby_Baby said:


> like 5 cents a text. its dumb


My old girlfriend sent me $3 worth every month...thats 60 text messages!


----------



## Lara

fish_doc said:


> Me to. But I will space all my words in the sentance. I'll stick with proper English thank you very much! Sorry just picking on ya er I mean you.


Ha ha, you got me! Well, I didn't say I spoke (or wrote) _*perfect*_ proper english :lol: In fact since my word processing program has been correcting my spelling for many years now, I can't spell very well anymore, I often forget how to punctuate properly, and I haven't been able to string a spoken sentence together for ages! Luckily, since having a baby I have learnt to communicate in a series of grunts and shrieks so I can at least talk to her :lol: 

How do you make grammer cool for the youth of today? What will become of the english language? Will our communication be reduced to a series of signs and symbols? Will we be forced to whip out our laptops when we encounter a friend on the street? The answers to these and many more questions elude me for the moment :shock: :? 

By the way fishboy, because I use "proper" english my text messages are often three screens long :lol: It's easy when you can text two handed he he


----------



## fishboy

i can beerly spel at al and jst lok at me, I m fin


----------



## Lexus

In high school I was sending over 2500+ text messages a month


----------



## fishboy

^
you sound like me friend chris lol


----------



## fish_doc

Dont worry Im not really a spelling freak. Most the time my eyesight wont let me see the text anyway. LOL You youngens will learn someday. LOL


----------



## fishn00b

Lexus said:


> In high school I was sending over 2500+ text messages a month


Lol, that's about what I send. Maybe a little less though.


----------



## fish_doc

Where what is???? 

.

oh wait I reread the post now I remember.

.

What was I trying to remember again?


----------



## Lara

Like your new avatar BB! Fishboy, your new signature is a bit depressing though! Perhaps these things are not new...I haven't been around for a while. However, despite my lack of FishForums procrastination I still have 6000 words to write before Friday AHHHHHH :shock: !!! :help:


----------



## fish_doc

Baby_Baby said:


> LOL how do u remember to come back to the forums every day??? hmmmmm


You mean there is stuff on the internet other than this forum? I thought this was the entire internet. Darn now I have to start printing hard copies of everything else on the internet. I thought I had the entire internet on a binder on my desk.


----------



## fish_doc

Oh sure take the jacket back just when its starting to get cold outside.


----------



## Lara

Lara said:


> *Like your new avatar BB*! Fishboy, your new signature is a bit depressing though!


Baby_baby, I think Your avatar is cool, I have never considered your signature depressing before but if you really have never seen the sun I would have to say that is a bit depressing lol


----------



## fish_doc

The only time Baby_baby has seen the sun is during the straight jacket exchange. Only she dosent remember because she is to busy being chased by all the nice men wearing white with butterfly nets.


----------



## fish_doc

When working with me I realized that when I lost my mind it was OK, But when the voices in my head quited, it was like losing my best friend. 

Here are some other things that I think you can relate to

* The sun is too loud.
* Trees begin to chase you.
* You can see individual air molecules vibrating.
* You begin to explore the possibility of setting up an I.V. drip solution of espresso.
* You wonder if brewing is really a necessary step for the consumption of coffee.
* You can hear mimes.
* You can achieve a "Runner's High" by sitting up.
* You say the same sentence over and over again, not realizing that you have said it before.
* You believe that if you think hard enough, you can fly.
* Things become "Very Clear."
* You ask the drive-through attendant if you can get your order to go.
* You say the same sentence over and over again, not realizing that you have said it before.
* You begin speaking in a language that only you and Chandeliers can understand.
* The less sense matter and matter is more than sense.
* You keep yelling "STOP TOUCHING ME!!!!" even though you are the only one in the room.
* You say the same sentence over and over again, not realizing that you have said it before.
* Your heart beats in 7/8 time.
* You and Reality file for divorce.
* You say the same sentence over and over again, not realizing that you have said it before.
* You can skip without a rope.
* It appears that people are speaking to you in binary code.
* You say the same sentence over and over again, not realizing that you have said it before.
* You can travel without moving.
* Antacid tablets become your sole source of nutrition.
* You discover the aesthetic beauty of office supplies.
* You have an irresistible urge to bite the noses of the people you are talking to.
* You say the same sentence over and over again, not realizing that you have said it before.


----------



## Cichlid Man

You're a crease Fish_Doc.:lol:


----------



## fishboy

* You begin to explore the possibility of setting up an I.V. drip solution of espresso.(I wish)
* You wonder if brewing is really a necessary step for the consumption of coffee(it isn't, trust me)


----------

